# Saia joined the 1000's club!



## Poianone

*Congtrulations for your post-day, you are always kind and helpful!*
*   *​


----------



## irene.acler

Congratulations!!* *


----------



## saia

Grazie mille!!!!!!!


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

Anch'io ti saluto, perché parecchie volte mi hai aiutato (me has echado un cablecillo).

Grazie, Saia, e se mai ti capita di aver bisogno di qualcosa... ecco la TPS che cercherà di aiutarti!


----------



## TrentinaNE

Buon lavoro, *saia.*  Continua così.   

Complimenti e congratulazioni!

Elisabetta


----------



## saia

Grazie, grazie.... 
E' molto gentile da parte vostra!!!


----------



## giovannino

Complimenti anche da me, Saia


----------



## valy822

Ciao saia, complimentissimiiiiiii  e grazie mille per il tuo aiuto soprattutto con lo spagnolo!!!


----------



## Siberia

Congrats Saia!!!!!!!


----------



## Necsus

*CONGRATSAIA !*​


----------



## saia

Thank you everybody


----------



## TimLA

Congratulazioni, felicidades, and may you have 10,000 more...
in the next month...


----------



## Paulfromitaly

Complimenti a te!


----------



## tie-break

Mi aggiungo anch'io alla lista, congratulazioni


----------



## Saoul

E anch'io! Congratulazioni a manetta, anche se in ritardo!


----------

